# All Pet Friendly Cabins gone :(



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having not enjoyed the winter trip through France one little bit last year we are thinking of using the ferry to Spain this year. It is only July and all the pet friendly cabins are sold 
Having read the reviews on Trip Advisor about the kennels I don't think I could use that option. Now looking into using the ferry to get down further into France. 

Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

France can't be that bad Pat. You must have picked a bad day. Give it another chance and save some cash.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Campsites closed. Dry aires. Noisy motorway aires. It was not a pleasure


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

what time of the year did you go?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ask Graham to help you plan Pat, he is an excellent planner with every detail, he has good a reason to.
I do believe he went to Spain more of less the same time as you, I could be wrong of course.

Graham being GMJ


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

pagey said:


> what time of the year did you go?


It was December on the way out and March on the way back.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Ask Graham to help you plan Pat, he is an excellent planner with every detail, he has good a reason to.
> I do believe he went to Spain more of less the same time as you, I could be wrong of course.
> 
> Graham being GMJ


Graham did make a few suggestions when were doing our planning. None of them, unfortunately, worked out for us. I either failed to make contact or they showed as "closed" when we needed to book a space. On the way back we did find a campsite that was open only to be told that the water would not be turned on until May. We were invited to collect any water we might need from the shower block! This site was on our list for a visit after a stop at a (dry) aire near some friends of ours. It was all just so stressful looking for water and hoping for a night on hook up occasionally.

I will admit that we chose the wrong route. We decided to go more or less down the centre when we had previously used the Western side of France. It is still not calling me to try it again in Winter.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You’ll have to book a pet friendly cabin at least a year in advance. We live just outside of Portsmouth but still drive to Dover for the shorter, and much cheaper, crossing. The journey through France only takes 3 days maximum and, by being frugal, we can carry enough water on board.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> You'll have to book a pet friendly cabin at least a year in advance. We live just outside of Portsmouth but still drive to Dover for the shorter, and much cheaper, crossing. The journey through France only takes 3 days maximum and, by being frugal, we can carry enough water on board.


If we go to Dover we may as well use the tunnel from Folkestone. The whole idea was to get to Spain without the long cold drag through France. 
You have to remember that we tow a fifth wheel now and so cannot just park up outside the "ferme" campsite as we have done in the past.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

To get through France ASAP we use the péages and motorway service areas. It’s quick, hassle-free and, in case of snow, gets priority treatment. Nice easy crossing into Spain on the A63 just south of Bordeaux.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> To get through France ASAP we use the péages and motorway service areas. It's quick, hassle-free and, in case of snow, gets priority treatment. Nice easy crossing into Spain on the A63 just south of Bordeaux.


That is exactly what we did last year  We resorted, reluctantly, to using motorway aires but had bad experiences with refrigerated lorries coming and parking next to us or with us being positioned right next to the motorway. I am a very poor sleeper  That would not matter for one or two nights but would want to avoid more than that.

In previous years we headed along the Western side and crossed just South of Biaritz. Of course that was summer time and we had longer days of travel.

We were keen, this time, to avoid long days of driving and night driving as we are getting on a bit now and Chris has had health problems. We do have the added complication of a dog to cater for. She needs a proper walk at some stage of the day and, of course, some toilet stops in suitable places. We did manage France, nevertheless, in four days but do not want to repeat that experience!


----------

